# Please Sign This Petition!



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right forum or not so if it isn't then please move it to the proper place.

DH started an online petition to the Prime Minister about the HFEA charging license fees for non-NHS cycles. We think this is a tax, we want it stopped  and if you agree then please sign the petition by clicking on this link and following the instructions. Thanks 

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/endhfeatax/
/links


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Debster,

Just to let you know that i have signed it, and i will pass it on to my family for them to sign  


Theresa x,


----------



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Theresa, how ya doin? Thanks for signing, disappointed more ppl aint signed. Ah well. Hope ya follow up goes ok and ya get get the answers ya need


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The license fees are payable by the clinics - not the patients, however most clinics invoice the cost directly onto the patient.

For a more details on the fee system you can find out more here :

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/1683.html


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

i have just signed the petition hopefully we can stop it now!!


----------



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Louise  

Tony, I know what the fees are for and how the cost is passed onto the patient. However, it is still a tax on the infertile, even if it is an indirect one. Why should we have to pay a tax to have the clinics we use inspected and regulated when this should be done by the publicly funded Department of Health or whatever they're calling themselves these days, like all other health facilities are? THIS is what we are trying to change. We are already the most taxed nation in the developed world, and this is a tax too far. No pun intended, but it is WAY below the belt. But I suppose the desperate are always an easy target, and what are the infertile if not desperate to have a family?

This isn't just taxation, this is cynical exploitation of the cruellest kind and it simply MUST stop. 

Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## maybe-if (Aug 1, 2007)

I've just passed it round to everyone I know, and posted it on a few other forums, so your signature numbers should start going up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi
Just found this petition by accident. Can it not be moved to maybe peer support or somewhere where it will be seen more. 
Its such an emotive subject and its a shame that not many people will see it.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Tracy

I'm sorry it can't be moved to Peer Support, this is the most appropriate board for the thread.  G&B is a very busy board so I don't think a lack of people seeing it is the issue.

Not wanting to offend anyone but I think perhaps some are not signing because they don't agree.  I am happy to pay the £104 to ensure my clinic operates within the standards I need and expect from them whilst going through tx.  There are huge drains on the NHS and Department of Health and obviously their funds are going to be chanelled towards life-threatening illnesses first. I would rather pay for this myself so that they can continue to provide services for people whose lives depend on it.  I agree we are one of the most taxed nations on the planet but there are plenty of other stealth taxes to campaign against such as the ridiculous taxation on petrol and fuels.

Sorry but I won't be signing.

Axxxx


----------

